# 1941 Tulane Autocycle



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Posted this in the show and tell but wanted to see what the Schwinn crowd has to say about this badge. This was an Ebay bike that the seller wouldn't ship. Luckily a co-worker was going to Louisiana for the 4th weekend and stopped in Baton Rouge to pick this up  for me. The bike is badged a Tulane, Gus Betat & Sons, New Orleans, LA. I have never seen this badge before. The bike is blue/white with red pins. Kinda on the fence whether this will be a keep or flip. A few condition issues but nothing too serious. The bike actually rides pretty nice. Going to give it an OA bath this week and see how things come out. Also need to get some real balloon tires on it! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2015)

A lil crusty but bet it'll be a great rider. Awesome badge!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 5, 2015)

I was wondering where that went.  That's a cool Cajun badge.  You don't see a lot of blue ones.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 5, 2015)

Love this bike Shawn. I say do a OA bath with a light cleanup, service all bearings and ride. Very cool badge and bike. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Love this bike Shawn. I say do a OA bath with a light cleanup, service all bearings and ride. Very cool badge and bike. Rob.




Thanks Rob--That's my plan! V/r Shawn


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 5, 2015)

It would make a great rider. Has a great look. I like it.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 5, 2015)

Very cool bike ! My next one I am on the look out for 41 , straight bar with deluxe feather chain guard !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2015)

A link to some Gus Betat history. For those that don't know Tulane is a private university in New Orleans. V/r Shawn

http://www.neworleansbicycleclub.org/archives/Gus_Betat.htm


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 6, 2015)

Really love that badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> A link to some Gus Betat history. For those that don't know Tulane is a private university in New Orleans. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.neworleansbicycleclub.org/archives/Gus_Betat.htm




Wow!
That is some very cool history, Shawn.
I'm sure you were stoked when you came across that.
There's got to be more Tulane bicycles out there, and I'll bet you just charged the effort to find some of them.
Bravo!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 12, 2015)

Keep clean ride it !! Cool bike love the patina and history it's the Cajun cruiser !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bike will be in SoCal this week to a new owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Jul 18, 2015)

this is really cool! love the finish condition and thats a one of a kind badge


----------

